# My rig (pics coming soon..)



## Duke of Metal (Feb 3, 2006)

hey guys,
here's my current rig list:

- Epi Lespaul Custom (with Duncan Distortion)

*Pedals:*
- Korg DT10 Tuner
- Dunlop Crybaby
- Boss NS-2
- MXR Microamp

*Rack & Cab:*
- ART Power Conditioner
- ADA MP-1 3TM modded
- Rocktron Replifex
- VHT 2502 Tube Poweramp
- Marshall JCM800 412 cab

Pics and clips coming soon.


Cheers


----------



## Lucius (Feb 2, 2006)

Here mine. 

Guitars:
Ibanez 7321 7-string
Ibanez 7421 7-string
Ibanez JEM 77Fp
Kramer Baretta 1
Fender Strat MIM

Rack:
Peavey Rockmaster
Rocktron Repliflex
Art Tube EQ
Art 31EQ
Korg Tuner
Kitty Hawk Midiswitcher
Nady Wireless
Peavey Classic 60

Amps:
Marshall JCM2000 TSL100
Line6 HD147

Cheers Lucius


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

here we go:

guitars:
89 MIJ fender tele (lil 59er in the bridge)
96 Gibson Les Paul Studio Limited Edition (neck sanded/sperzels added)
Agile LP2000
Tokai MIK Love Rock
Fender TC-90
Gibson J-50
Yamaha acoustic

amp:

Reverend Hellhound 40/60 head
Marshall 1936 2x12 cab

pedals:

boss tu-2
ibanez ts-9
dunlop crybaby


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Heres mine

GuitarsRS Custom 24- 10 top with bird inlays, trem in mateo blue
Epiphone les paul-black with duncan pups
Epiphone Explorer-Blue stock everything
Washburn dimebag model
Seagull acoustic guitar
Epiphone 12 string acoustic
Silvertone acoustic
AMPS: Crate V series vfx5112 50 watt tube amp
Marshall small practise amp
Peavey rage 158 practice amp

Effects: Dime wah from hell
Boss Ch-1
Boss Sd-1
Ibanez flanger
15 builtin effects on amp


----------



## Rob Eadgbe (Feb 5, 2006)

Guitars: 
Gibson Les Paul Studio
Fender American Standard Strat with DiMarzio Virtual Vintage pickups
Fender MIJ Telecaster (Gretsch Filtertron neck, stock Strat middle, DiMarzio Virtual Vintage Hot Tele bridge) Warmouth Birdseye Maple 22 fret Neck
Tokai Love Rock Gold Top P-90's
Kramer F-1000 MIJ (Warmouth Maple neck, OFR, DiMazio Tone Zone bridge)
Charvel 375 Fusion Deluxe

Amps:
Brownface Fender Concert Amp 4x10 combo
Marshall JTM 45RI head
Marshall Major 200w head
Vox AC-15 TBR 1x12 combo
Musicman RD112 One Hundred 1x12 combo
Laney AOR 100 Pro Tube Lead head

Speaker Cabs:
Laney AOR Series 4x12 Celestion GT-75s
Laney VC/LC Series 2x12 Celestion Greenbacks

Effects:
MJM London Fuzz II
Keeley Compressor
Teese RMC 2
2x Paul Cochrane Timmys (currently on the waiting list) I'm borrowing one right now though...
Barber Burn Unit
Xotic AC Booster
Xotic RC Booster
TC Electronics Stereo Chorus Flange
Line 6 Tonecore Tap Tremolo
Line 6 Tonecore Echo Park
all powered by a Voodoo Labs Pedal Power 2
*Pedals not currently being used*
Foxrox Paradox TZF Flanger
H&K Rotosphere
Fulltone Fulldrive 2
DOD 250 Overdrive (original gray box)
Jen Electronica Crybaby
Boss SD-1 (MIJ)
Boss CE-2 (MIJ)
Korg 301 DL Dynamic Delay
Ernie Ball VP Jr.
MXR Microamp
BYOC Tonebender Clone
Voodoo Labs Sparkledrive (Keeley modded)
Voodoo Labs Proctavia


... oh yeah, and one empty wallet.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey duke what kind of pickups you got in that epi. Duncans but what ones. Im currently lookin to put in new pickups in my epi les paul. What kind of sound do you get out of it?


----------



## Duke of Metal (Feb 3, 2006)

imbackagain2 said:


> Hey duke what kind of pickups you got in that epi. Duncans but what ones. Im currently lookin to put in new pickups in my epi les paul. What kind of sound do you get out of it?


Currently I have the Duncan Distortion in the bridge.. which I dont see my self replacing anytime soon. I've tried the Custom and i liked it, but i thought it was lacking some "cut" and chug. I tried the distortion and it had those 2 and everything else the Duncan Custom does but much better.

The DD is tight, clear and aggressive under highgain sounds. very good match with a Lespaul or Mahogany type bodies.


Hope that helps!


----------



## asatattack (Jan 7, 2006)

This is what we have in our music room for guitar gear:

Guitars:
BC Rich Exclusive
G&L Asat Special
Gibson Les Paul Special (with P-90’s)
Godin Artisan ST Signature (with Floyd Rose trem)
Godin LGX3 (modified)
Fender DG22S (acoustic)
Martin Backpacker (acoustic)
Warmoth Custom Thinline	
Washburn HB 35S (with 57 Classic pups)
Yamaha 70’s Bass (short scale)

Amps: 
Marshall AVT 275 (combo)
Mesa Boogie F30 head (with a)
Marshall 1912 30th Anniversary extension cabinet
Peavey KB/100 (combo)
Roland Jazz Chorus 77 (combo)
Univox 150UL head (with a)	
Yorkville 2X12 cabinet

Gear:
BOSS GT-6
BOSS RC-20 Loop Station
Cakewalk Guitar Tracks Pro V3 (software)
Danelectro Black Coffee (YUK)
Ernie Ball Volume Pedal
Hughes & Kettner Tubeman
Hughes & Kettner Warp Factor
M-Audio Jam Lab
Marshall ED-1 (compressor)
Tascam CD-GT1 Guitar Trainer
Voodoo Labs Sparkle Drive
WOBO Router- Looper


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

My rig is very simple:
I run 3 systems:

Number 1: 
Guitar
Sampson wireless
Rocktron VooduValve preamp
Roland JC120 amps

Number 2:
Guitar
Roland VG8
Roland JC120 amps

Number 3:
Guitar
Zoom 505
Roland JC120 amp

Theres a few other toys in there, but they play a small role..............


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's mine...

Amps/cabs:
Laney GH100TI
Marshall 1936 Lead 2x12 (soon to be replaced)
Line 6 Flextone (first version)

Guitars:
1996 Ibanez RG270DX (Metallic green)
2000 Epiphone SG400 (with Duncan JB w/ nickel cover in bridge)
2004 Godin LG Signature (Trans blue AA flame top)
???? Squier Strat (with Kinman Woodstocks, new black pearloid guard...project guitar)

Effects:
Line 6 Echo Park delay
Dunlop JH-1 wah
Boss Super Chorus
Boss Hyper Fuzz
Profile+ Phaser
Danelectro Fabtone

Junk lying around:
Gibson '57 Classic+ (gold)
BC Rich Warlock (in pieces...meant to re-paint it a few years ago but the body practically disintegrated while sanding...soft plywood)

The only effects in my chain on the Laney right now are the JH-1 & Echo Park. The Profile+ Phaser is cheap junk, but it sounds C-R-A-Z-Y though the Laney. Really thick & spacey. I would have the chorus in there but I'm getting some noise from it. Might be a loose connection in there somewhere - it's 10 years old & kinda battered. The Fabtone & Hyper Fuzz are just collecting dust.

Kirb


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Here is my patriotic Canadian vintage rig.

CT.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

This is my first post here on this board, so be nice!

I'm playing:

Fender 2000 USA Custom Tele
Godin xtSA
Takamine EGS-430C0

Pedals:








Morley Pro Series Wah/Volume
Voodoo Labs Tremolo
Peterson Strobo-Stomp
Ibanez TS-9 w/Brown Mod
Line6 DL4

All of that into my Mesa Nomad 45 2x12 beast.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is my humble collection. 

*Guitars:*

PRS Soapbar SE II
Ibanez Artstar AS120 
Fender Telecaster 1962 Reissue MIJ 
Peavey Foundation Bass
Takamine EG330SC Acoustic Guitar
Martin D0015

*Amplifiers:*

Fender The Twin (1988) Amplifier
Peavey Classic 30 Amplifier
Traynor TBM10 Bass Amp
Fender Frontman 15R

*Pedals:*

Radial Tonebone Classic
Boss DD-3, CH-1, BD-2, DF-2, CS-3, DS-1, OS-2, HF-2, A/B2, PSM-5 Pedals
George Dennis GD40 Wah-Switch Plus Pedal
Ernie Ball Volume Pedal


----------



## Mikey (Feb 25, 2006)

Okay folks, hold onto your hats:

Tokai P-90 Love Rock Goldtop
Traynor Reverbmate

I use a black cord to connect them, and my fingers to play.

Rock on!
Mikey


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Holy crap... What's up with all the crazy rigs??? Heh here's mine: 
-Ibanez AXS32
-Cort Earth 100
-Roland Cube 30
-Digitech Bad Monkey
-Dunlop Original Crybaby


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Ernie Ball/Music Man EVH Guitar
Homemade 1 humbucker, Floyd equipped strat (not done yet)
Boss TU-2
MXR Flanger
Ceriatone 18 Watt TMB
Avatar G212H Special w/ 1 Hellatone 30


----------



## Q_L_R (Mar 13, 2006)

Current Gig Rig:

'84 Tokai Goldstar Sound Strat copy
...or...
'96 MIJ 50's Tele w/Fender OV pups)

Jen Crybaby Super wah
Boss TU-2 tuner
Guyatone ST-1 compressor
Danelectro Daddy-O OD
Voodoo Lab Micro Vibe
Arion Analog delay

'71 Fender Vibrolux Reverb w/MojoTone MP10R speakers


----------



## Pearl_Jammin44 (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow some of those are impressive.

Guitars:

Epiphone SG 310
Art & Lutherie Acoustic (Sunrise)

Amp:

Traynor Guitar Mate 20 Watt

Effects:

Boss DS-1
Dunlop Crybaby 535Q


----------



## bryanjetboy (Feb 18, 2006)

*Speed Metal Rig*

Mesa Stiletto Trident
Mesa Standard 4x12 with 2 Celestion V30's + G12H's in 'X' pattern
Viper 400
8 ohm Hotplate [keeps the peace with the neighbors at 2 AM]


----------

